# The Litter Box Tower



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

We have 5 cats. They are all indoor cats.

We only wanted 4, but we inherited my mom's. I've posted about her. Anyway...you know how it is, it's always a struggle to find a spot for the litter box where the cats will use it but you don't have to smell it all the time.

And, the usual advice is to have 1 box for every cat in the household. Yikes!

I have managed to get all of them, except for the ancient 16 year old kitty we inherited, to use boxes in the basement laundry room. There are 3 of them in there. This is not a large room. How do I fit 3 boxes in there? 

On top of each other. It's the litter box tower.

Just in case you had ever wondered, if it kept you up at night thinking about whether or not a cat would use a litter box stacked on top of another box, or maybe even a third on top of that, the answer is YES they would.

Kitties get to the top box via the top of the washer. 

It makes me think of those Anasazi Indian cliff dwellings. Kind of interesting, eh? 

I'd post a picture to demonstrate, but...uh, no.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

edayna said:


> I'd post a picture to demonstrate, but...uh, no.


Awww, I wanna see a picture! My 3 cats are in lock up this week and I sure wish I had a tower for them


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

You have inspired me; I am going to have to make this. I am thinking shelves with boxes that slide in and out. 

With four cats, and a small house, I really need four boxes but have no room!

-- Leva


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Ours isn't complicated; literally we just stacked the hooded boxes on top of each other. Whatever works.


----------

